# How do disable Facebook  'chat' on iPhone?



## Hillsalt (5 Jan 2012)

I dip in and out of Facebook during the day but I am not a Facebookaholic. I rarely use the 'chat' facility but I can't turn it off from my iPhone. 

I know how to turn it off on my laptop but the iPhone won't let me. When i log on, people want to chat because they see I am online but I don't want to be. 


Google hasn't helped me solve this one.


----------



## Conshine (9 Jan 2012)

I thought it took your settings from the desktop version - So if you are offline in the full site, you are offline in the mobile site - It seems there is no option to turn it off on the mobile version. Thats annoying.


----------



## MANTO (9 Jan 2012)

Hi There, This was also annoying me so a moment ago i downloaded the 'Facebook Messenger' App. 

I logged into it (its basically an app for chat only) and then logged out and it seems to have done the trick..


----------

